# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  OCD from an infection?

## Relle

Is anyone here familiar with this? I was diagnosed with ocd that might?ve occurred from me having strep throat a couple of months ago. The doctors told me it has to with the enzymes from strep throat still living in the body and somehow causing ocd. They also told me it?s pretty rare to get it like that and when it does happen, it usually only occurs in children.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I've heard of this.  It's unfortunate, sorry this happened Relle.

----------


## Cuchculan

I was going to mention PANDAS or PANS. That is the term they use for it with kids. Hop over to you tube. Few interesting videos worth watching.

----------

